# Scarpa T1 size 27 wanted



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

If you know where I can get last years 05/06 model new please let me know.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

bump


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Got a used pair*

Yo Matt,
I'm selling my 04/05 T1's if you are interested in a used pair in great shape. They are at the shop if you are around and want to try them on. 
Hope you had fun at Gore today.
-Sean


----------

